# I've been accepted to Trinity Western!



## tellville (Jul 9, 2007)

I just wanted to issue a praise report:

I've been accepted to Trinity Western University, ACTS Seminaries to take a Master of Theological Studies in General Biblical Studies! 

Here is the webpage: http://twu.ca/ and here is the section I will be in, ACTS Seminaries http://www.acts.twu.ca/ and here is my degree program http://www.acts.twu.ca/

I'm really excited about this! It changes my life plans as my wife and I had been planing to move to Montreal. 

This degree program will open a lot of doors for me, especially in the realm of missions, pastoral, or further doctorate work. 

Now I just need to figure out a thesis....


----------



## lwadkins (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## panicbird (Jul 9, 2007)

Let us know how it goes. I live in Blaine, WA (just south of the border - below White Rock, BC) so welcome to the neighborhood.

What is the theological outlook of ACTS? Any Calvinists on board there? I have not heard encouraging things about Trinity Western, but the seminary may be different.


----------



## panicbird (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, I just realized that your two replies have both been from a guy named "Lon". That has to be some sort of high blessing upon you.


----------



## lwadkins (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2007)

God bless.


----------



## tellville (Jul 9, 2007)

ACTS is a conglomerate of several different denominations and when you are enrolled you are enrolled in one of the different denominations seminaries there. I believe there are 6 seminaries on the campus that comprise ACTS. Given that none of these seminaries are my own denomination (Canadian Southern Baptist) they will place me in the seminary that is closest theological to the Southern Baptists. Of the two denominations that I will be placed in I would imagine they are of the more Arminian slant. 

My undergrad was at an Arminian university however Calvinism was very tolerated, and even some of the profs were Calvinists. Given the close relationship that Taylor has with Trinity I would imagine the same sort of attitude in the seminary: Arminian with a toleration of Calvinists. 

I guess I could have applied at Regent college (J.I. Packers school) in Vancouver but I have never really had a desire to attend there even though I have friends there and have heard good things about it. However, I've always been at peace with the idea of Trinity Western. It seems more conservative then Taylor, which will be refreshing.

What are some things you've heard that I should watch out for?


----------

